# Knudsen, Anyone?



## Casey (Nov 9, 2005)

I recently read three of Dr. Robert Knudsen's booklets on the subject of _The Encounter of Christianity with Secular Science_. I read the booklets on psychology, sociology, and history. I would be interested to hear your responses from these booklets -- whether or not you liked them, why or why not, etc. Also, if you could recommend any other works that might offer a similar attempt either by Knudsen or others, I would appreciate that.


----------

